# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Saran dr Suhu - Kohaku

## userkoe

Mohon saran dr suhu, dri 2 kohaku ap kh t'masuk kwalitas klas bawah om. :Help:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

> yang 5 step lebih baik (dibanding 3 step)
> 
> 22nya sama2 suspect jantan
> 
> kalau tujuan untuk show, 22 nya masih belum berani turun di show
> 
> kalau mau kejar size ke jumbo... 55 sih bisa lha (asal jangan PB duluan)
> 
> kualitas? 11/12 namun yang 5 step jika serius di keeping akan bernilai nanti nya di arena atau pun saat dia besar
> ...


singkat tp mantap om, btw gimana carax prediksi/membedakan SQ & HQ om?
ap kh smw koi yang kwalitas biasa2 sj klo di keeping dgn serius akn b'nilai dikemudian hari, ato khusus yg pux potensi SQ sj om?




> maap ya Om... nubi


ini sangat membantu om :Clap2:  ::

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## communitshirt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## communitshirt

bagus-bagus tuh mas, tinggal harganya aja

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

